# Buying new tyres - steel valves?



## Heulwen

:? Can anybody tell us where to get motorhome tyres fitted with steel valves in the Cardiff area, could travel within a short range.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bognormike

Hi wendy

I've searched and couldn't find anything about where to buy tyres with metal valves fitted, but there were some posts recommending using steel valves in MH applications becuase of the higher pressure normally used. I would have thought that the major tyre dealers would have experience of using them?


perhaps somebody will come up with something 8)


----------



## Heulwen

We have contacted most of the fitters in the yellow pages and any that know about motorhome tyres (not many) want either to re-use the old valves or fit rubber ones we'll keep looking.
Thanks Wendy


----------



## lookback

Any reputable tyre fitter will fit metal valves to your wheels if you ask them. They do not cost that much more. If you have wheel trims you can purchase the metal tyre valve extenders from e.bay - saves having to adapt the wheel trims and makes it easier checking the tyre pressures.

I think that it is very important if your tyre pressures are 60psi + to have metal valves. Met a Hobby owner last year who had the conventional tyre valves fitted and two of his valves blew out when he was cornering!!!

Ian


----------



## Techno100

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/stainless-ste..._CarParts_SM&hash=item3cb6e2cef2#ht_500wt_922


----------



## raynipper

My local tyre shop suggested fitting all steel valves to our Hobby when we replaced the old and cracking tyres for a new set of winter ones.
They were to cost an extra €10 per tyre but after haggling came down to €40 the six.

Ray.


----------



## bobbylynne

hi iwould have thought the likes of any tyre fitters who deal with high presure tyres on comercial wheels can do what you want.


----------



## Chausson

Heulwen said:


> :? Can anybody tell us where to get motorhome tyres fitted with steel valves in the Cardiff area, could travel within a short range.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Hi
Contact Colin at ATS Treforest 01443 403796 he's a motorhomer, he may be able to help.

Ron


----------



## Jean-Luc

Heulwen said:


> :? Can anybody tell us where to get motorhome tyres fitted with steel valves in the Cardiff area, could travel within a short range.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


A wise choice.
Last summer we had a rubber (high pressure) valve let go in San Marino, luckily we were parked up. The tyre fitter in Rimini who replaced the offending one AND the other three was seriously concerned that rubber valves had been fitted.
All four were replaced with chrome/steel bolt-in valves and wheels re-balanced for €60 all in


----------



## BillCreer

Costco don't do steel valves and they are not even the cheapest with their special offers.


----------



## siansdad

Speak to A&A Tyres at Whittle Road on the Leckwith Industrial Estate - They are first class tyre fitters - if they can't do it at reasonable cost - no one can.


----------



## impala666

*Steel Valves*

Kwick Fit Mobile fitted my Tyres with steel valves & also Tyron Bands..need to ask though.
Tyres were cheaper too...but had to haggle for Michelein Campervan ones....get some prices then phone

Brian


----------



## Hymie

*Steel Valves*

You must fit steel valves.

I remember Swift and another uk manufacturer having to recall some vans to change them.

Rubber ones are not suitable.

Re-use the old steel ones if you need to.

Happy Travels


----------



## sander4709

'Scuse my ingnorance Brian but what's a "Tyron Band" when it's up, dressed and ready to rock 'n roll?


----------



## impala666

*Tyron*

Tyron Bands

Read all about them http://www.tyron.com/

Has anyone had a puncture or blowout with them fitted.
?

Brian


----------

